# Niterider Micro USB problems.



## kk2 (Sep 29, 2014)

I hope somebody from Niterider will read this. Over last two years I had three of their lights brake the micro usb port. It was just regular use. Two of the lights were Luminas and one Solas. They really should beef up those connectors. Mini USB would be much better.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Given that I have 2 Lumina 900 Boosts, I will have to be careful with the connection. Thank you for the warning.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

This is not just a Niterider problem. I had a Moonsport 780 (same as Serfas 750) that died because of usb failure and my much used Ituo Wiz20's usb port is starting to give me problems (has to have side pressure or won't make a good contact) (at least I can take the batteries out to charge them if needed). At least with Niterider you can always get problems fixed under warranty, doubtful I would get anywhere with either of the two lights I mentioned. 
Mole


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

MRMOLE said:


> This is not just a Niterider problem. I had a Moonsport 780 (same as Serfas 750) that died because of usb failure and my much used Ituo Wiz20's usb port is starting to give me problems (has to have side pressure or won't make a good contact (at least I can't take the batteries out to charge them if needed). At least with Niterider you can always get problems fixed under warranty, doubtful I would get anywhere with either of the two lights I mentioned.
> Mole


Those NiteRiders are so inexpensive I wouldn't even bother. I would just replace them (perhaps with something a little more upscale). They owe me nothing. Those lights have served me VERY well (despite all the **** kicking they take on here).


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

mtnbkrmike said:


> Those NiteRiders are so inexpensive I wouldn't even bother. I would just replace them (perhaps with something a little more upscale). They owe me nothing. Those lights have served me VERY well (despite all the **** kicking they take on here).


When you say "**** kicking" do you meam stuff like this! LOL









Seriously though, people come to this forum looking for advice on the best lights for their needs so how can you not expect the Lumina's poor output curve performance to come up all the time. Most shine the light on the wall of their bike shop and think that's plenty bright enough having no idea that after the first half hour it may only have half it initial output. I recently bought a Lumina 1200 as a test light and have been more than happy to point out it's good points along with the things I don't like. I don't try to do anything other than explain the lights characteristics so they can make up their own minds on whether it's best for their needs or wants.
Mole


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

A couple of my NR lights are 4-5 years old now and I've never had an issue. I got 2 more new ones last year, no issues. None are higher than 850 lumens, I usually run them on low or medium and have never had any issue with the light output. If I come across a high speed section I may click it up to high for a couple minutes but then return to low or med. to save battery. 

They produce plenty of light. I ride at night more than most, they get a lot of exercise. I've used them on 24h races etc. Never had an issue. 

People with graphs spend too much time in the lab measuring the light output instead of just going and riding with it. My NR lights are such a good value and keep working so well that I just can't justify decommissioning them in favor of something like a Lupine at 4x the price.

They also have a lifetime warranty, give them a call they will take care of you. (if it's a warranty issue)

If you keep breaking it maybe you just need to be a little more careful when plugging/unplugging the wire?


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

MRMOLE said:


> ...Most shine the light on the wall of their bike shop and think that's plenty bright enough having no idea that after the first half hour it may only have half it initial output...


I use mine in the real world, commuting 45 minutes to an hour and a half (depending on snow conditions) twice a day, 5 days a week, 365 (although there is obviously only snow and the limited light conditions during the winter months). During those winter months, it is pitch black in the morning on my way in, and pitch black at night when I leave to ride home.

My commute is 90% on an unlit pathway. Again, pitch black in winter months. There and back.

In the winter months, I ride my winter commuter which is 2008 Kona rigid mountain bike (that I bought new in 2008 and have used ever since for dedicated winter commuting). I run Schwalbe studded tires and often have to contend with ice. Sometimes rutted ice. Sometimes ice as smooth as a skating rink with layer of unfrozen water on top. I have a long steep down on the way in (which is, obviously, an equally steep up on the way home) where water melts and washes across, leaving a beautifully polished sheet of steep, off camber ice that greets me every morning and evening. I risk injury every day that I do that commute. On top of everything else, I can't afford to not be able to see.

So...my lowly NiteRiders see action twice daily on weekdays, for city commuting, on unlit pathways. I also carry them in the mountains in case I get caught after the sun goes down. More than once they have enabled me to ride back to the trail head after darkness befell me.

I do not use these lights for serious night riding in the mountains. Among other things, I am not brave enough to do any extended night riding in my area. But if I did, I would think about buying more powerful lights and using my NiteRiders as back ups.

That is the context from where I am coming.

So let's compare the NiteRider to the CygoLite, which is what is in the graph you posted. Have you personally used both? I had 3 Cygolite 800s in a row (each returned for a replacement - I eventually gave up). Since you brought it up, here are my uneducated, non-scientific, non-cork sniffing thoughts, for what they are worth:

1. I had to wrestle every single time with my CygoLites to get them off the bar mount.

2. I had to charge the Cygolites probably twice as often, if not more, than my NiteRiders.

3. My CygoLites would often **** the bed on me 75% into a ride. Yes, I would get the low light warning flash, but I would then have no time from when it first started. I run my Nite Riders through full charges every time. When I get the low light warning flash with them, I have PLENTY of time to still make it home with light. I have NEVER ONCE had them die on me mid-ride.

4. The CygoLite will not attach to a 35 mm bar. I run 35 mm bars on all my mountain bikes. Every single person in my neck of the woods does. As result, unlike my NiteRiders, the CygoLite cannot be easily used as back country emergency lighting when biking.

5. The fit and finish of the Nite Riders is head and shoulders above that of the CygoLites. To my eye, they are solid, and beautifully finished. Life is much too short for me to use junk of any nature. I don't. The NiteRiders are no exception. They look solid and they feel solid. And they are.

Alright. That having been said, let's address the elephant in the room. The chart you posted...

1. I do not run my NiteRiders at full intensity. Does anyone? More to the point, does anyone buy a 900 lumen light expecting to run it at 900 lumens start to finish? If I wanted to do that, I would buy an 1100 lumens light (or more) and run it one notch short of full intensity. In any event, perhaps I am partially nocturnal, but my 900 Lumina Boosts are blinding at full intensity. I suspect that chart is measured at full intensity. I also expect that the chart would be much different if the NiteRider was run even one notch lower than full intensity. The chart may be correct, but it has almost no application in a real world, practical sense.

2. There have been numerous posters at this sub-forum who say the same thing -- "I have been using NiteRiders for years and have not noticed the drop in intensity that is indicated in that chart..." The response invariably is "That is because your eyes adjust". If that is the case, then who cares? If there is no ill effect, does it really matter?

3. I will tell you who cares. The scientific, cork sniffing lighting aficionados who are of the view that it is disingenuous for NiteRider to be advertising a maximum output, when the light cannot hold that output through a full charge. Okay. Fine. I forgive them. You can't. I can.

4. In any event, I have never once noticed a drop in output in my NiteRiders. Those things have been solid from day one.

I just spent north of $10k building my full suspension bike, and north of $5k building what was intended to be a "working man's" hardtail (I couldn't resist and got a little carried away). The point is that if those NiteRiders were not up to snuff in any way, shape or form, I would toss them in a heart beat. Like I said, life is too short to use junk. Or even anything sub-par. For anything. But least of all, for biking, which has been my number 1 non-human passion for 2+ decades.

I appreciate everything you and others bring to these forums, including the graph and others like it that you posted (of which I was fully aware long before this thread and your post). It's great information and makes for interesting discussion.But this can be a dangerous place when it comes to giving advice to others.

I offer the foregoing as a layperson's response to your post, just to add a little honest balance to the discussion (and yeah - the irony is not lost on me...using the word "honest" in a NiteRider post).

We all choose to spend our hard earned money how we wish. Those NiteRiders, FOR MY PURPOSES, are exceptional. They are beautifully crafted, they function absolutely flawlessly, and they cost me less than what I pay for a decent lunch with my colleagues.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

*OneSpeed* said:


> A couple of my NR lights are 4-5 years old now and I've never had an issue. I got 2 more new ones last year, no issues. None are higher than 850 lumens, I usually run them on low or medium and have never had any issue with the light output. If I come across a high speed section I may click it up to high for a couple minutes but then return to low or med. to save battery.
> 
> They produce plenty of light. I ride at night more than most, they get a lot of exercise. I've used them on 24h races etc. Never had an issue.
> 
> ...


I didn't see this post when I was drafting my very long winded response.

This sums up, much more efficiently, my comments and observations.


----------



## sturge (Feb 22, 2009)

*OneSpeed* said:


> A couple of my NR lights are 4-5 years old now and I've never had an issue. I got 2 more new ones last year, no issues. None are higher than 850 lumens, I usually run them on low or medium and have never had any issue with the light output. If I come across a high speed section I may click it up to high for a couple minutes but then return to low or med. to save battery.
> 
> They produce plenty of light. I ride at night more than most, they get a lot of exercise. I've used them on 24h races etc. Never had an issue.
> 
> ...


My experience as well. As soon as Daylight Savings time hits I average 2 night rides/week until spring. I've been using NiteRider lights since the HID units with the large battery packs and the Luminas were a game changer for me. I've had a number of them over the years...started with a 600 when that was the 'latest', a 650, a 700, and now have a 2 year old 950 (non-micro version). I've always been fine with a helmet light (NE singletrack) but many like to have a second light on bars. I use the various intensity selections wisely during my rides and only flick on 'high' for faster or more technical sections. Slow climbs are always on lower setting and it's easy to change setting with gloves on. Never have come close to running out of batt power for my 2hr rides in very low temps (most rides well below freezing and many <10degF).

I've never had a failure of USB...seems odd that one guy has 3 failures in a 2 year span. Only repair I ever needed was for a 3-4 year old light which had charging issues and they repaired and sent back for $20 (non-warranty).

I don't baby them either...during night riding season my lights have always been left plugged into USB in my truck all winter long exposed to low temps every night. At about $75 a pop they last at least 3yrs which is pretty cost effective. I get to trail head turn it on and go out and ride, that's all I need.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

*OneSpeed* said:


> If you keep breaking it maybe you just need to be a little more careful when plugging/unplugging the wire?


This is what I was going to mention. I've had a great experience with NR.

I do have a set of nice lights for group rides. I have a 900 that I just bought for my gravel bike, and that thing is solid! More than enough for my horse trails and road around my place.

I have to say, a few guys did recommend them to me on this forum.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Of course you guys are right? How dare I post a data chart that shows the measured output curve of any of the Lumina lights! I have nothing against Niterider Lumina lights and as I said before am happy to point out their good points (warranty/customer service, race support, reliability, price/value) but also think pointing out how quickly their output degrades compared to other lights is essential to accurately describe them. Appreciate you guys sharing all your positive experiences cause that's important data too but also no reason to bury your head in the sand to the fact that there are other lights out there that perform better in certain respects or better fit someone else's needs.

mtnbkmike: Your right that I do not own a Cygolite or Lumina Micro850 for that matter. Appreciate hearing your experiences as little or no information on Cygolites on this forum. Hindsight I should have compared the Lumina 1200 with the Bontrager Ion 1300 since I own both. Those two lights are very close in output for the first 20 min. bur the Lumina fades quickly after that + Ion has about 35 min. of extra usable runtime (highest setting).

Mole


----------



## Darth Lefty (Sep 29, 2014)

The trouble with micro USB vs mini USB is that you can always find a micro, phones came with them for ten years and so do a ton of other things. The only mini USB cable I've got is the one that came with my Cygolite.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

MRMOLE said:


> Of course you guys are right? How dare I post a data chart that shows the measured output curve of any of the Lumina lights! I have nothing against Niterider Lumina lights and as I said before am happy to point out their good points (warranty/customer service, race support, reliability, price/value) but also think pointing out how quickly their output degrades compared to other lights is essential to accurately describe them. Appreciate you guys sharing all your positive experiences cause that's important data too but also no reason to bury your head in the sand to the fact that there are other lights out there that perform better in certain respects or better fit someone else's needs.
> 
> mtnbkmike: Your right that I do not own a Cygolite or Lumina Micro850 for that matter. Appreciate hearing your experiences as little or no information on Cygolites on this forum. Hindsight I should have compared the Lumina 1200 with the Bontrager Ion 1300 since I own both. Those two lights are very close in output for the first 20 min. bur the Lumina fades quickly after that + Ion has about 35 min. of extra usable runtime (highest setting).
> 
> Mole


Part of my point is that I use mine on low or medium. Do you have accurate data on light output on low? Never mind, I'm not interested.

Even if it dims, it's not really noticeable out on the trail. Your graph is extremely misrepresentative of the user experience while in action.

For instance- I run my 750 on low which is like 200-250 lumens? ish. I've got one on my head and one on the handlebar. Your graph shows it doesn't drop to that point until 75 minutes on HIGH.

That's not how I use my light and your graph does not apply to my riding and does not reflect my experience. I'm glad you have a better light, and don't care at all because I'm also happy with mine.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

It's great that there are several folks that are happy with their NR Luminas. They lose significant output after a relatively short time. Because the human eye adapts to the decrease in output, that to some extent minimizes the apparent dimming.

A graph like MRMOLE posted is just a data point for folks thinking about a light purchase. If the rapid drop in output does not bother a buyer they can choose to ignore that piece of data and move to looking at other features. 

Personally, I don't like the idea that NR advertises an output that can not be sustained for more than just a few minutes. Deceptive at best. Dishonest IMO.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Again, before there were charts and graphs available on the internet, people would just go ride their bikes and have fun. Modern lights are so good, and so cheap compared to the dim crap that was available back in the day. 

Deceptive and dishonest? They work just fine! If you feel you need 2000 lumens of output for 4 hours and you want to carry a car battery in a frame bag, have at it. I like my self contained lights with no wires that are easily swapped between bikes. 

That's all, I'm out.


----------



## BigHit-Maniac (Apr 13, 2004)

I would contact NiteRider directly. They have amazing customer service, and they'll help you out for sure man. 

I have 5 different NR lighting systems. Believe me, I've had to send my 2800 Enduro back for a LED Reflector replacement. They had it back to me in absolutely no time, and paid for the S&H both ways. 

I believe the gentleman that helped me was named Trevor. 

Just call them directly for sure...


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Again, before there were charts and graphs available on the internet, people would just go ride their bikes and have fun.


Before the graphs and charts from the net, we could only get halogen bulbs with heavy Ni-Cad or SLA batteries and there were just a handful of manufacturers. The variables were extremely limited. With a much wider range of choices one can make a better purchase decision with the information available today. None of that prevents going riding and having fun.



*OneSpeed* said:


> Modern lights are so good, and so cheap compared to the dim crap that was available back in the day.


Absolutely. I've got the better part of $1200 worth of old NR halogens from ~16 years ago sitting in the bike junk box that would be surpassed by $400 of modern lights. Those old lights gradually dimmed over their ~90 minute run time. Did not like it then and still don't like it.



*OneSpeed* said:


> Deceptive and dishonest? They work just fine!


Deceptive is saying the output is 1000 lumen and the runtime is 90 minutes. I get it, it is a marketing thing. Sounds better than saying 500 lumen for 90 minutes. Fortunately I'm smart enough to see the deception.

Dishonest is just my opinion.

Fine is subjective. They work fine for your needs and preferences, that's great. NR hit the mark for you and many others. They miss it for others.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

MRMOLE said:


> Of course you guys are right? How dare I post a data chart that shows the measured output curve of any of the Lumina lights! I have nothing against Niterider Lumina lights and as I said before am happy to point out their good points (warranty/customer service, race support, reliability, price/value) but also think pointing out how quickly their output degrades compared to other lights is essential to accurately describe them. Appreciate you guys sharing all your positive experiences cause that's important data too but also no reason to bury your head in the sand to the fact that there are other lights out there that perform better in certain respects or better fit someone else's needs.
> 
> mtnbkmike: Your right that I do not own a Cygolite or Lumina Micro850 for that matter. Appreciate hearing your experiences as little or no information on Cygolites on this forum. Hindsight I should have compared the Lumina 1200 with the Bontrager Ion 1300 since I own both. Those two lights are very close in output for the first 20 min. bur the Lumina fades quickly after that + Ion has about 35 min. of extra usable runtime (highest setting).
> 
> Mole





Vancbiker said:


> It's great that there are several folks that are happy with their NR Luminas. They lose significant output after a relatively short time. Because the human eye adapts to the decrease in output, that to some extent minimizes the apparent dimming.
> 
> A graph like MRMOLE posted is just a data point for folks thinking about a light purchase. If the rapid drop in output does not bother a buyer they can choose to ignore that piece of data and move to looking at other features.
> 
> Personally, I don't like the idea that NR advertises an output that can not be sustained for more than just a few minutes. Deceptive at best. Dishonest IMO.


Jeezus guys. How many different people have to say the same thing over and over? Those charts are useless for all but the academic cork sniffer. And maybe a government advertising regulator. Nobody runs these lights at full output, which is what the charts are measuring. A more useful measurement, and I am not even sure I would care about it, are output charts at less than pedal to the metal intensity, because nobody operates these lights at full output. And nobody cares if the light can achieve the as advertised full output rating for a full charge.

Coincidentally, I am now leaving work. My single NiteRider Lumina Boost 900 will faithfully light the way for me for my hour long commute home in 1 degree Celsuis temps, and will be barely discharged when I get there. Thing of beauty.

I have never seen a product get so **** kicked by so few people on such a meaningless basis. Those charts are useless. They are completely inapplicable to real world conditions and how end users operate these lights.

It seems to me that if NiteRider advertised my light as being an 800 or maybe an 850, instead of a 900, things would be fine with you. For me, I don't really care what number they advertise it as being. I am a biker, not a government advertising regulator.

I trust that you guys can see the irony in that this whole thing started with the comment that most judge the light by shining it on the wall of the bike store. We respond with real life experience, and you respond with charts less useful and inapplicable than shining the light on the wall of the bike store.


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

sorry, yes capn moron an coke! Sorry. Not great.


----------



## KingOfTheHill (Sep 19, 2007)

Everyone has differing opinions on how long a light should remain at full brightness. While I agree in theory if it is advertised as 900 lumens on high for 90 minutes that is what you should get, we all know what reality is. And as long as a manufacturer advertises their runtimes and brightness as meeting FL1 standards, the consumer holds some responsibility for learning what the standard means. 

I love my lumina 750, micro 850 and 900 boost. They are not my main lights on the MTB though (they are on the road bike). I also have an old lumina flare that refuses to die. NiteRider is local to me and they have always been amazing when it comes to warranty and customer service, recently going above and beyond when they really had no obligation to do so. That kind of service buys loyalty.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Dirt Road said:


> They are useless, then you ride with nice ****, like xt, and getting a blowjob. Neither one you got yet.


Are you drunk?


----------



## chadbrochills (Aug 9, 2018)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Again, before there were charts and graphs available on the internet, people would just go ride their bikes and have fun. Modern lights are so good, and so cheap compared to the dim crap that was available back in the day.
> 
> Deceptive and dishonest? They work just fine! If you feel you need 2000 lumens of output for 4 hours and you want to carry a car battery in a frame bag, have at it. I like my self contained lights with no wires that are easily swapped between bikes.
> 
> That's all, I'm out.


It is indeed deceptive to say a light runs at 850lumens for 1.5hrs, meanwhile it only runs 850lumens for 30mins.

That happened to my NR Lumina Micro 850. First night ride ever, I had my NR Lumina and my buddy had a Cygolite Expilion 850. Both lights put out damn near the same amount of light when we started. Within 30-35mins, my NR was dimmer than his Cygolite by a noticeable measure.

Sure, it was a $45 light (got it on sale) so I wasn't expecting the world, but I was expecting it to at least last it's advertised run time. Returned it and got a Gloworm X2 Adventure. Yes, it was 3x the price, but at least the X2 lasts it's advertised run time. That being said, I run it mainly on the lowest setting since it's so bright.


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

They have beefed up the ports over the years. I have two Lumina 650s that I bought a few years apart and the connector on the newer one was much more solid. It had a plastic bezel around the port holding it in place whereas the old port was kind of free-standing and could easily move around. The port on the old light finally broke this year and I contacted Niterider. They fixed it for $20 and my light came back with the better connector.

I've had that particular Lumina for over 6 years now and it's still putting out good light.


----------



## BigHit-Maniac (Apr 13, 2004)

KingOfTheHill said:


> Everyone has differing opinions on how long a light should remain at full brightness. While I agree in theory if it is advertised as 900 lumens on high for 90 minutes that is what you should get, we all know what reality is. And as long as a manufacturer advertises their runtimes and brightness as meeting FL1 standards, the consumer holds some responsibility for learning what the standard means.
> 
> I love my lumina 750, micro 850 and 900 boost. They are not my main lights on the MTB though (they are on the road bike). I also have an old lumina flare that refuses to die. NiteRider is local to me and they have always been amazing when it comes to warranty and customer service, recently going above and beyond when they really had no obligation to do so. That kind of service buys loyalty.


Exactly why I have the following:

NR MiNewt 150
NR MiNewt 350
NR Pro Enduro 2800
NR Pro 2200
NR MiNewt 750 Pro

Their customer service (if / when ever needed) is absolutely awesome, you can speak to really awesome people when you call if you ever need to, and to top it off several of my systems are plenty old... especially the low-output MiNewts.... and they STILL last just as long as when brand new, and don't dim etc.

The Pro series lights (all of them) are downright incredible. Period.


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

Get a gloworm, then report back: no joke. Xs is astounding.


----------



## inveigler (Oct 26, 2014)

*+1 the light is awesome but Niterider made the hard to fathom decision w/ micro USB*



kk2 said:


> I hope somebody from Niterider will read this. Over last two years I had three of their lights brake the micro usb port. It was just regular use. Two of the lights were Luminas and one Solas. They really should beef up those connectors. Mini USB would be much better.


+1 - How can NiteRider engineers not see that micro USB is going to fail under normal charging use?


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

inveigler said:


> +1 - How can NiteRider engineers not see that micro USB is going to fail under normal charging use?


It's kind of hard to single out Niterider on this when almost all the major manufacturers have used micro usb in the past and most still do. My guess would be that their estimated service life of the micro usb interface is probably as good or better than their estimated battery service life for what they consider their customers normal usage. Manufacturer's warranties are there to take care of any sub-standard products and in the case of Niterider, higher usage frequency customers that don't fit the norm so they're actually more consumer friendly (than other Mfg's) in this case. I am seeing a lot more use of usb-c and in the case of the NR Lumina 1800 I recently reviewed, a more durable interface on its proprietary charger so at least things are looking better.
Mole


----------



## Albotronik (Jan 20, 2021)

"They also have a lifetime warranty, give them a call they will take care of you. (if it's a warranty issue)"

Just an FYI; $25, plus shipping is the quote they gave me recently to fix the non-charging issue.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

kk2 said:


> I hope somebody from Niterider will read this. Over last two years I had three of their lights brake the micro usb port. It was just regular use. Two of the lights were Luminas and one Solas. They really should beef up those connectors. Mini USB would be much better.


I realize I'm late to the show ( so to speak ) but I'll add my tip FWIW on how to get the most out of your Micro-USB port. Go online and buy a short micro-USB extension. If you own a lamp that charges with the Micro-USB cable just put the small extension into the port and _leave it there_. When you charge the lamp plug the charging cable into the extension. This way the port in the lamp isn't getting insertion / removal of the charging cable every time you need to charge the lamp. This of course means you'll have to maybe use a rubber band or something to keep the extension from flopping around when on the bike. PITA but it will save the port in the lamp from excessive wear. I had one of the micro-USB ports in one of my Ravemen lamps die. Since I liked the lamp I had to buy a new one. I now run it with the extension and just leave it plugged in the lamp. Of course with the Ravemen's the micro cable is also used with the remote so no need to worry about a loose cable flopping around. ( bought my 6" micro-USB extension cable on Amazon )

I'm hoping in the future that most self contained lamps will begin to use USB-C cable. Those should last longer and no worries about not plugging it in the wrong way.


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

I'd be loath to leave a cable plugged in during use. Aside from the issue of having cover open exposing to dust and water, there's what I consider more an issue of physical damage from something contacting the plug while its plugged in. My Lumina 1200 has had charging port issues from very early on, I'll need to contact NR about it. I think they got a batch of bad ports from parts supplier. My 750 which is a couple years older is still fine.


----------



## EKram (Oct 30, 2020)

*OneSpeed* said:


> They also have a lifetime warranty, give them a call they will take care of you. (if it's a warranty issue)


Let us know if and when CS responds. I called, left message and emailed back in OCTober. Still waiting. Riiiiiiight. That was a battery problem with my Lumina 650. Fixed it myself thanks to you all.
My NiteRider Sentinel 150 micro taillight USB is wonky. {2}years old. I am bummed. This may not be a DIY fix. MeThinks, despite my love of the product, I'll buy and be unhappy with another brand.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Taroroot said:


> I'd be loath to leave a cable plugged in during use. Aside from the issue of having cover open exposing to dust and water, there's what I consider more an issue of physical damage from something contacting the plug while its plugged in. My Lumina 1200 has had charging port issues from very early on, I'll need to contact NR about it. I think they got a batch of bad ports from parts supplier. My 750 which is a couple years older is still fine.


In your case your Lumina 1200 had problems "early on" so the issue was likely not caused by excessive use of the port. Those who don't have the same issue can choose to use some electrical tape on the plug/port for additional protection against dust/water if you want to use an extension full time and really feel that it is necessary to have more protection. Really no big issue with something contacting the cable as most cables will disconnect with the port quite easily. Many people run self-contained lamps with external USB battery banks ( which uses the charging port ) and I've never heard anyone complain about a problem with the cable / port being damaged while the cable is plugged in. I run mine all the time with the cable plugged in since it uses a remote button. I'm sure I've had rides where I had a bit of rain. Never had any problems since while using the USB extension. I guess it all boils down to where you think the greatest threat lies. Since I already had one lamp have a USB port go bad from excessive use I chose to go with the full time extension use. If the extension goes bad then I spend another couple bucks for a new one rather than a new lamp.


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

Niterider fixed my old Lumina 650 for $20. I don't recall being overly hard on charging ports, I just plug and unplug things normally. I like Niterider lights for the price and all-in-one package. I researched them and definitely know about the diminishing light output. I actually just bought a Lumina 1200, I was going to go with the Bontrager this time around, but the LBS didn't have one available, and I had Amazon money to spend and the NR was/is on sale.


----------

